# Brille beschlagen... Was macht ihr dagegen?



## Steveee (13. Oktober 2012)

Hi, die kühle Zeit beginnt und somit auch das nervige Beschlagen der Brille. Das nervt mich schon so, dass ich eben nach nem batteriebetriebenen Minifön geschaut hatte, um den auf den Helm zu montieren...  ... Freilich ohne Erfolg.

Antibeschlagzeug hatte ich schon getestet. War Mist.

Was macht Ihr Sinnvolles dagegen?

Gruesse
Stefan


----------



## Apnea (13. Oktober 2012)

Welches Antifog hattest Du denn? Muß morgen mal gucken, aus den Moppedzeiten hab ich noch was, das wirklich gut war. Ich erinner mich nur nicht an den Namen. 

Bzgl Ventilator; für Paintballmasken gibt's das tatsächlich. Google mal nach JT Vortex Fan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (13. Oktober 2012)

http://www.tippscout.de/brille-beschlagen-mit-hausmittel-reinigen_tipp_1028.html


----------



## Steveee (13. Oktober 2012)

Hi, ich hatte das Zeug:
http://www.roseversand.de/product/detail/aid:404739 

Klar Pilot... drauf gemacht und Blindflug. 

Ich fahre gerne auch unter 5 Grad minus und mit dem Zeug drauf gabs zwar kein weißes Beschlagen mehr, dafür nen ganz wabberigen Wasserfilm, s
das war so schlimmer als zuvor.

Bin echt für jeden sinnvollen Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Apnea (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich guck morgen, wie das Zeug heißt. Ich hatte das immer an der Innenseite des Visiers vom Integralhelm. Sowohl der Uvex mit Doppel-Scheibe, die ein beschlagen verhindern sollte, als auch danach das Topmodell von Shoei beschlugen immer. Danach hatte ich einen Arai, und die Probleme waren vergessen.


----------



## jota (13. Oktober 2012)

ich hab das zeug immer dabei,nennt sich spucke.


----------



## Apnea (13. Oktober 2012)

Mach ich beim Tauchen. Bin nie auf die Idee gekommen, das auch im trockenen zu testen.


----------



## Steveee (13. Oktober 2012)

spucke??? Drauf rotzen und gut is? Abwischen danach, denke ich. Aber funzt das auch bei unter 0 Grad?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (13. Oktober 2012)

also bei mir isses nur beschlagen sobald ich stehn bliebe


----------



## Deleted 224116 (13. Oktober 2012)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> also bei mir isses nur beschlagen sobald ich stehn bliebe



Geht mir auch so!

Oder beim Uphill merkt mans eben auch, wenns langsam voran geht.
Da beim Uphill aber auch kein Fahrtwind und keine Fliegen in die Augen flattern, kann man dann die Brille auch einfach absetzen, bis man oben ist.


----------



## micha555 (13. Oktober 2012)

Spülmittel.
Brille mit unverdünntem Spülmittel vorsichtig einreiben und mit einem Küchentuch sauber/trocken reiben. Funzt astrein!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steveee (14. Oktober 2012)

Brille absetzen is leider nicht. Zum einen hab ich geschliffene Gläser und da es bei meiner Hausrunde permanent hoch und runter geht, waere das auch echt nervig.

Es ist aber tatsaechlich hauptsaechlich beim uphill. Aber bei minus 10 grad und darunter dauert es eben dann auch ewig, bis die Gläßer wieder frei sind, geht es erst mal wieder runter.

Bei meinem passat hab ich ne drahtlose beheizte frontscheibe. Vielleicht kommt sowas ja auch mal für Brillen.


----------



## Honigblume (14. Oktober 2012)

Habe hier "Antibeschlag-Cream" von Diamant.
Ich nutze es in der kühleren Jahreszeit vor jeder Tour, der "Aufwand" muss leider sein. Sehr ergiebig und es funktioniert.
Für mich ist es leider auch keine Alternative beim bergauf fahren die Brille abzusetzen, da ich Kontaktlinsen nutze trocknen dabei die Augen schon zu sehr aus.


----------



## Steveee (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi, wo bekommt man diese Cream denn? Hab im Netz nihct einen Händler gefunden.

Grüße


----------



## Apnea (14. Oktober 2012)

So, ich hab geguckt. 

Das Zeug war von Weyer. Das war aber damals (2000) schon uralt, stammte noch aus den Motorsportzeiten meines Vaters. Der Regenabweiser von denen war ebenfalls gut. Noch besser war nur der von einem Nautikbedarf. 

Was mir aber noch in die Hände fiel, ist antibeschlag von aquasphere. War bei meiner Schwimmbrille dabei, und funktioniert ebenfalls gut. Vor allen Dingen würde ich das auch bedenkenlos bei einer Brille mit beschichteten Gläsern benutzen. Mit Spülmittel habe ich mir mal die Entspiegelung einer Korrekturbrille zerstört.


----------



## tillibebek (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe ne Uvex und hatte auch das Problem, dass beim Nachuntenschauen die Gläser beschlagen waren. Nun reibe icb die Gläser mit frischem Ingwer ein und poliere es dann mit einem trockenen Tuch, so dass keine Streifen mehr sichtbar sind. Das klappt nun einwandfrei.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Oktober 2012)

Was sich hier einige an die Brille schmieren
Da klappt doch jedem, der sich etwas mit Antifog beschichteten Brillen beschäftigt hat, die Kinnlade runter.

Einfach ne ordentliche belüftete und beschichtete Brille kaufen die auch zur Gesichts und Kopfform passt, in meinem Fall ne Oakley Jawbone, und immer nur brav mit nem Microfasertuch bei trockenen Gläsern reinigen und gut is.
Alles andere (Ingwer, Spülmittel, Spucke usw) löst die Antifogbeschichtung, sofern überhaupt vorhanden, von den Gläsern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruise (14. Oktober 2012)

Schneller fahren dann wird die Brille wieder frei ^^ 

ne im ernst, Uphill steck ich die Brille aufn Helm und downhill beschlägt sie erst wenn ich fast stehen bleib.


----------



## Apnea (14. Oktober 2012)

Steveee hat aber geschliffene Gläser drin. Einfach absetzen ist also nicht.


----------



## micha555 (14. Oktober 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Alles andere (Ingwer, Spülmittel, Spucke usw) löst die Antifogbeschichtung, sofern überhaupt vorhanden, von den Gläsern.


Schlaumeier!
Warum MTB, fahr doch mit nem Panzer, sofern überhaupt vorhanden!


----------



## pille4 (14. Oktober 2012)

Also ich machs ja immer soo .... 

Brille auf ... losfahren ... der fahrtwind sorgt dafür das es nich beschlägt ... dann beim anhalten ( macht man ja meistens unten oder ?! ;D ) setz ich den helm samt brille ab


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Oktober 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Schlaumeier!
> Warum MTB, fahr doch mit nem Panzer, sofern überhaupt vorhanden!



Starker Beitrag...nur wozu???


----------



## micha555 (15. Oktober 2012)

Na zu deiner Aussagen bzgl. Brillen und Antifogbeschichtung. Wenn keine hat, muss man andere Möglichkeiten suchen...
Dein "Tip" hilft einfach wenig, wenn man eine stinknormale Brille trägt.


----------



## potsdamradler (15. Oktober 2012)

Mit Spüli hab ich meine Brille früher auch eingerieben, das ist schon lang her.. Einfach ausprobieren!


----------



## Steveee (16. Oktober 2012)

So, besten Dank für die vielen Tipps, werd jetzt einen nach dem anderen testen... 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MikeLima (16. Oktober 2012)

Der Optiker meines Vertrauens empfiehlt http://www.****fog.de/ (der erste Teil des Links wird leider zensiert. ISt das Wort, das mit F anfängt und dann u c k) Damit komme ich ganz gut zurecht.


----------



## on any sunday (16. Oktober 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Starker Beitrag...nur wozu???



Genauso sinnvoll wie dein Beitrag, da es sich um eine optische Korrekturbrille handelt und die habe ich noch nie mit "serienmäßiger" Antifogbeschichtung gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (16. Oktober 2012)

zum dritten mal: spülmittel!!!


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mit einem kleinen Bohrer am unteren Brillenrand auf jeder Seite eine Reihe ca. 1mm Löcher gebohrt.
Die ersten paar Meter ist es zwar immer noch dunstig, aber danach ist das Beschlagen ruckzuck weg.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Oktober 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Genauso sinnvoll wie dein Beitrag, da es sich um eine optische Korrekturbrille handelt und die habe ich noch nie mit "serienmäßiger" Antifogbeschichtung gesehen.



Brillenträger? Wenn ja dann wohl bisher nur Fielmann Brillen gehabt.
Ordentliche Gläser mit Korrektur haben immer ne Antifogbeschichtung da die Brille sonst immer anläuft wenn man z.B. im Winter von draussen nach drinnen geht.

Im übrigen gings mir hauptsächlich darum aufzuzeigen das es nicht nötig ist sich alle möglichen und unmöglichen Hausmittelchen auf die Gläser zu schmieren wenn man sie von Anfang an richtig pflegt.

Setzen sechs du langweilst mich


----------



## Innocent (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe bei der Evil Eye Halfrim einen Clip drin, der beginnt leider auch zu beschlagen wenn ich Bergauf mit Kopf leicht nach unten fahre oder stehen bleibe.
Es gibt auch spezielle GlÃ¤ser fÃ¼r den Clip mit Anti-Beschlagsbeschichtung, das hÃ¤tte dann aber pro Glas knapp Ã¼ber 200â¬ kostet im Vergleich zu den 17,50â¬ ohne Beschlagsschutz. 
Naja ich habe Clip ohne Schutz genommen und halte gar nicht mehr an und fahre Berghoch einfach etwas schneller


----------



## .t1mo (23. Oktober 2012)

Was auch ganz gut funktioniert, je nachdem wo die Gläser eingeclipst werden, zwischen "Glas" und oberem Rand etwas Material vom Glas wegzuschleifen, damit die Brille nach oben hin atmen kann.


----------



## Jocki (23. Oktober 2012)

Für Kontaktlinsenträger und Nichfehlsichtige empfehlen sich die potthässlichen Brillen von Sziols mit der Doppelscheibe. Die beschlagen unserer Erfahrung nach am wenigsten. 

Gläser trocken putzen macht nur den Optiker glücklich. Da ist das verkratzen der Gläser dank Staub und Dreck auf den Gläsern garantiert. Peeling mag die Brille einfach nicht.
Gläser unter fließendem Wasser abspülen und dann trockenreiben.


----------



## Bener (23. Oktober 2012)

Im Uphill die Brille auf der Nase einafch weiter nach vorne schieben, dann ist sie durch die Luft besser umweht und beschlägt nicht. Wenns dann wieder schneller wird, Brille in die "korrekte" Position schieben und weiter gehts..


----------



## bikemeister.de (23. Oktober 2012)

Das Premium Antifog von Muc-Off funkrioniert bei uns sehr gut, auch mit den Downhill Brillen im Uphill oder auch wenn man nach einer Abfahrt länger stehen bleibt. 
Bei Rennsport Fahrzeugen weiß ich, daß die sich oft Rasierschaum auf die Scheibe schmieren. Einige schwören darauf. Ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht, aber da das die Meisten im Hause haben kann man das mal testen.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Brillenträger? Wenn ja dann wohl bisher nur Fielmann Brillen gehabt.
> Ordentliche Gläser mit Korrektur haben immer ne Antifogbeschichtung da die Brille sonst immer anläuft wenn man z.B. im Winter von draussen nach drinnen geht..... laber, schwad.......
> 
> Setzen sechs du langweilst mich



Dampfplauderer wie du langweilen mich. Ja, ich bin Brillenträger, meine letzte Brille war von Fielmann, irgendeine Billigmarke namens Rodenstock.  Deshalb weiß ich, das es seit Jahrzehnten keine Antibeschlagbeschichtung für übliche Brillen gibt. Erst seit kurzem gibt es Gläser mit Antifog. Die müssen allerdings aktiviert werden und halten ca. 1 Woche. Falls du deine Wissenslücken schliessen willst: Optifog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Oktober 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Dampfplauderer wie du langweilen mich. Ja, ich bin Brillenträger, meine letzte Brille war von Fielmann, irgendeine Billigmarke namens Rodenstock.  Deshalb weiß ich, das es seit Jahrzehnten keine Antibeschlagbeschichtung für übliche Brillen gibt. Erst seit kurzem gibt es Gläser mit Antifog. Die müssen allerdings aktiviert werden und halten ca. 1 Woche. Falls du deine Wissenslücken schliessen willst: Optifog



Komisch das meine Brillengläser seit Jahren nicht mehr anlaufen
Vielleicht solltest du deine Freizeit nutzen und dir einen fähigen Optiker suchen statt mir hier auf die Nerven zu gehen.

Übrigens! Weisst du wo Leute wie du am besten aufgehoben sind? Auf meiner Ignorierliste...MUHAHAHA


----------



## Innocent (23. Oktober 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Komisch das meine BrillenglÃ¤ser seit Jahren nicht mehr anlaufen
> Vielleicht solltest du deine Freizeit nutzen und dir einen fÃ¤higen Optiker suchen statt mir hier auf die Nerven zu gehen.



Naja, das Verfahren welches on any sunday beschrieben hat, wurde mir von meiner Optikerin (Meisterin, keine Filiale einer groÃen Kette ) auch so erklÃ¤rt. Die Preisunterschied waren die oben genannten 17,50â¬ zu 200 irgendwas Euro.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2012)

schbiker schrieb:


> Komisch das meine Brillengläser seit Jahren nicht mehr anlaufen
> Vielleicht solltest du deine Freizeit nutzen und dir einen fähigen Optiker suchen statt mir hier auf die Nerven zu gehen.
> 
> Übrigens! Weisst du wo Leute wie du am besten aufgehoben sind? Auf meiner Ignorierliste...MUHAHAHA



Auch wenn du Senibelchen es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lesen wirst; vielleicht kannst du mir dann mitteilen, welch fähiger Optiker dir zu der ewigen Beschlagfreiheit verholfen hat und welche Brille das war? Mann, ob ich heute Nacht schlafen kann, auf der Ignorliste von Herrn schbiker, das ist hart.


----------



## Rolf1962 (25. Oktober 2012)

http://www.louis.de/_3070dbd4b68cea5b5b347c53468c223cc3/index.php?topic=wgr&grwgr=335
Probiert diese teile mal aus, hilft fast immer.

Was auf jeden fall hilft ist eine Sturmhaube oder Mundschutz. Denn es ist meist der Atem der die Brille beschlagen läßt. 

bei ner ersatzbrille mal ausprobieren: mit Tesa eine art Spoiler unten anbringen, dürfte auch verhindern dass die warme feuchte Luft aufsteigt. schaut zwar blöd aus, aber wenns hilft.

was auch hilft ist ne skibrille über der brille zu tragen mit doppelvisier. schützt ganz nebenbei vor Gestrüpp.

ich habe übrigens mit Brille beim Integralhelm von shoei xr1000 mit doppelvisir keine Probleme.


----------



## Timmon (26. Oktober 2012)

Mit Kartoffel einreiben 
Lg


----------



## potsdamradler (26. Oktober 2012)

Timmon schrieb:


> Mit Kartoffel einreiben
> Lg



Apfel soll mal verregnete Windschutzscheiben freigehalten haben, Kartoffelscheiben helfen u.a. bei verblitzten Augen:


 Aber ohne Schutzbrille nie da zuschaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (10. Dezember 2012)

Vergesst Spüli!
Die Brille könnt Ihr danach wegwerfen.
Das löst bei Plastikbrillen die Beschichtung und lässt die Brille stumpf werden.
Wie das bei geschliffenen Gläsern aussieht weiss ich nicht. Ich würds nicht riskieren!


----------



## ventizm (10. Dezember 2012)

also ich hatte keine probleme damit...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (10. Dezember 2012)

Gegen beschlagene Gläser hilft bei mir das da:


----------



## bobons (10. Dezember 2012)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> Gegen beschlagene Gläser hilft bei mir das da:





Das brauche ich auch! 
Bis dahin tut Spüli super seine Dienste und ist sehr günstig.


----------



## Biker-Silva (16. Mai 2013)

Steveee schrieb:


> Hi, wo bekommt man diese Cream denn? Hab im Netz nihct einen Händler gefunden.
> 
> Grüße



Hi Steveee,

diese Antibeschlagcreme gibt es seit vielen Jahren auf größeren Bikermessen. 
Sie wird u.a. vertrieben von B. Niemann aus Freiburg.
Auf der Gebrauchsanweisung zum Produkt steht folgende E-Mail Addi:

[email protected]

Kannst ja mal dort anfragen 

Gruß von der Biker-Silva


----------

